# the secret to japanese BLD-ers?



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay, so I was wondering what I could do about edge memo because I don't like memorizing by letters even though I'm pretty comfortable with my lettering system. So I thought, why not use japanese hiragana (letters)? Then I thought, could this be how there are such great japanese BLD cubers? The more I thought about it the better the system sounded. Japanese letters are extremely easy to memorize with auditory memory and you can frequently make up words.

BTW, in case you didn't figure it out, I'm japanese. (well, half)


----------



## byu (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to have to try that out. Unfortunately, I don't know any japanese.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm...that is true  very intersting....


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

That is an interesting idea. My Japanese is pretty rusty, but it would be another tool to add to my system even if I only got one or two easily remembered hiragana. I'll give it a try.

Arigato
Bill


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> That is an interesting idea. My Japanese is pretty rusty, but it would be another tool to add to my system even if I only got one or two easily remembered hiragana. I'll give it a try.
> 
> Arigatou
> Bill



どいたしまして。


----------



## byu (Jan 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > That is an interesting idea. My Japanese is pretty rusty, but it would be another tool to add to my system even if I only got one or two easily remembered hiragana. I'll give it a try.
> ...



I popped that text into Google Translate, I got this:

And I'll DOITA

No idea what DOITA is, maybe the translator has a glitch.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

byu said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > BillB said:
> ...



lol maybe. it means "your welcome"


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

It's you're welcome but how do you get the font to Japanese? Do itashimashite

Bill


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> It's you're welcome but how do you get the font to Japanese?
> 
> Bill



comes with my mac


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got it on my PC, but how do you get it on this message board?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> I've got it on my PC, but how do you get it on this message board?



I didn't change the font, there's just something at the top that changes the language. I guess that must change the font but whatever.


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

watashi wa baka gaijin desu ka


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> watashi wa baka gaijin desu ka



no you.


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

hai sou desu ne


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 21, 2009)

Using hiragana sounds like an interesting technique. I tried searching around though and couldn't find any sites that would indicate anyone using this method. One Japanese blog I came across just showed how to assign some numbers and letters to each piece, so I would assume they mostly just do it the same way as everyone else.
Actually, it doesnt seem unreasonable for Japanese to just use numbers, because they have a lot of mnemonic techniques for making words out of sequences of numbers.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgQMqI6uidc
go to about 2:06


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> hai sou desu ne



oops sorry i thought you said, "anata" lol


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

ie ie watashi wa gomennasai


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

BillB said:


> ie ie watashi wa gomennasai



lol no im sorry


----------



## BillB (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, I remember seeing that youtube a while ago but I just started getting into BLD and never thought of this.

Bill


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgQMqI6uidc
> go to about 2:06



At 3:52 he explains how he assigned sounds to the numbers. So he really is just using numbers.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgQMqI6uidc
> ...



DARN! Well, it will be my own unique, fast system.


----------



## shelley (Jan 21, 2009)

I think in Japanese numbers also have syllables associated with them, so you can memorize a sequence of numbers phonetically. This is handy if you use a numbering scheme for BLD.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> I think in Japanese numbers also have syllables associated with them, so you can memorize a sequence of numbers phonetically. This is handy if you use a numbering scheme for BLD.



yes, however, some numbers such as ろく (6) have two syllables so your memorization could have like 15+ syllables... that sounds a bit hard.

EDIT: you could just call it ろ(ro). hmmm....


----------



## joey (Jan 21, 2009)

Are there really that many fast Japenese BLD cubers?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

joey said:


> Are there really that many fast Japenese BLD cubers?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...d=Japan&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

I guess it's a secret to them as well

(and we had a pretty large topic about this over a year ago)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> yes, however, some numbers such as ろく (6) have two syllables so your memorization could have like 15+ syllables... that sounds a bit hard.
> 
> EDIT: you could just call it ろ(ro). hmmm....



Japanese numbers have multiple different readings, and less common readings (and shortened readings) are often used for number mnemonics. You can see examples here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goroawase#Goroawase

A well known example is 4649 - Yoroshiku.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, however, some numbers such as ろく (6) have two syllables so your memorization could have like 15+ syllables... that sounds a bit hard.
> ...



wow, i may actually adopt numbers.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

I still like the idea of using hiragana for the edges. I don't think I'll use it though since I'm too used to the letters I use. anyway, this is what I came up with:

*U-layer edges will have "K" and "S" sounds.

A/B -> か/き (ka/ki) 
C/D -> く/ け (ku/ke) 
E/F -> さ/ し (sa/shi)
G/H ->す/せ (su/se)

E-layer edges will have "T" and "N" sounds

I/J -> た/ち (ta/chi)
K/L ->つ/て (tsu/te)
M/N -> な/ に (na/ni) 
O/P -> ぬ/ね (nu/ne) 

D-layer edges will have "H" and "M" sounds

Q/R -> は/ひ (ha/hi) 
S/T -> ふ/へ (fu/he)
U/V -> ま/ み (ma/mi) 
W/X -> む/ め (mu/me)*


It works out pretty nicely, the pattern is simple enough since its in order of hiragana, just skipping あいうえお and any sounds that end in 'o'. I didn't start with あいうえお since it's de easier to memorize sounds where you wouldn't have 2 vowels in a row especially if they are the same vowel (なすかさ would be easier to remember than さあひう). Also, I didn't use any "o" sounds, since 4 vowels are easier to work with than 5(just あいうえ vowel sounds are enough)

Only these sounds (bolded) would be used:

あ い う え お 
*か き く け * こ 
が ぎ ぐ げ ご 
*さ し す せ * そ 
ざ じ ず ぜ ぞ 
*た ち つ て * と
だ ぢ づ で ど 
*な に ぬ ね* の 
*は ひ ふ へ * ほ 
ば び ぶ べ ぼ 
ぱ ぴ ぷ ぺ ぽ 
*ま み む め* も 
や ゆ よ 
ら り る れ ろ 
わ ゐ ゑ を 
ん


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I still like the idea of using hiragana for the edges. I don't think I'll use it though since I'm too used to the letters I use. anyway, this is what I came up with:
> 
> *U-layer have "K" and "S" sounds.
> 
> ...



that sounds pretty good and would probably be easiest to transition to. However, I really wish that I was using numbers because it turns out there are many number mneumonics in japan.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> I really wish that I was using numbers because it turns out there are many number mneumonics in japan.



true true, that would actually be really good for corners. Wow it may be worth learning how to "conjugate" numbers so you can learn the many ways of saying/sounding them


----------



## happa95 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish that I was using numbers because it turns out there are many number mneumonics in japan.
> ...



GRRRRR! I just got consistent at corners BLD with about a 1:00 average and now I'm tempted to learn 3-cycles!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



Welcome to the club. It seems like every time I get consistent at anything BLD, that's when I decide I just have to change to some different system. I'm finally getting decent percentages at 3x3x3 BLD again, and all of a sudden I've decided I just have to learn BH corners. Sigh.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Well, being in a club with you cheered me up!


----------



## Suraimu (Jan 23, 2009)

haha.Japanese is very useful language.
Let's study Japanese!


----------



## Rama (Jan 23, 2009)

Suraimu said:


> haha.Japanese is very useful language.
> Let's study Japanese!



I can't even speak my own language (Dutch) correctly.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 23, 2009)

Rama said:


> Suraimu said:
> 
> 
> > haha.Japanese is very useful language.
> ...


Perfect English though


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 23, 2009)

I should get my brother into cubing, he knows japanese.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2009)

Suraimu said:


> haha.Japanese is very useful language.
> Let's study Japanese!


 I agree!


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I still like the idea of using hiragana for the edges. I don't think I'll use it though since I'm too used to the letters I use. anyway, this is what I came up with:
> 
> *U-layer edges will have "K" and "S" sounds.
> 
> ...



I shall attempt to learn this.
When I do multi I use english works and spanish words ( it helps my spanish by applying the words in the story) 

Even though I wouldnt know if im saying the words right or what they mean, but this will be fun to do


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 7, 2009)

This is actually fun, I never thought about changing my alphabet set


----------

